# Need advice on tree planting



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

I had some silver maples removed earlier this year and I'm going to replace them with fruit trees. My soil is crappy currently and would probably kill the tree plus the areas where I'm planting the trees aren't level so I'm leaning towards doing a raised bed. The whole area is pretty low from soil compaction and the rotting of the roots/stump that the grinder didn't get so I'm planning on bringing in a whole lot of sand before I do whatever with the trees to help get at least the middle raised up and leveled a bit. I'll be scalping and leveling the lawn next year.

First three are one side of the house. Either a peach/plum tree or a multi-graft apple tree is going where the big empty spot is in the turf and the Camelia's coming out and getting replaced with a Meyer Lemon.






This side's getting whichever of the first two varieties doesn't go on the other side


Any suggestions on materials or designs for the raised beds? Everything I've read says it should be 12-14" high so the lower side would probably be another 6-8" taller. The bed only has to be 3-4 feet in diameter.

Thanks!


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

quadmasta said:


> I had some silver maples removed earlier this year and I'm going to replace them with fruit trees. My soil is crappy currently and would probably kill the tree plus the areas where I'm planting the trees aren't level so I'm leaning towards doing a raised bed. The whole area is pretty low from soil compaction and the rotting of the roots/stump that the grinder didn't get so I'm planning on bringing in a whole lot of sand before I do whatever with the trees to help get at least the middle raised up and leveled a bit. I'll be scalping and leveling the lawn next year.


Have any updates on this? I'm interested in hearing how well fruit trees would have grown in that "crappy soil" in that location in your yard. What kind did you end up planting?


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

I planted an apple tree and a peach/plum tree. The apple tree got fire blight and was going to die so I cut it out and planted sunflowers.

The peach/plum tree hasn't leafed out yet so it might've died over winter.

I have no idea what I'm going to try next


----------

